# Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. September 2010)

*Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test


----------



## Castor_23 (7. September 2010)

*Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Also dass Prolimatech recht durchwachsenes Zeug produziert (v.a. in Anbetracht des Preises) ist mir schon länger klar, aber dass der hochgelobte MK-13 es nicht schafft ne 480 zu kühlen, ein Arctic (welcher trotz mitgelieferter Lüfter deutlich günstiger ist) dagegen schon überrascht mich jetzt doch...


----------



## Hugo78 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Ich habs immer gesagt...

Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus rulez!!!


----------



## Megamember (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



Castor_23 schrieb:


> Also dass Prolimatech recht durchwachsenes Zeug produziert (v.a. in Anbetracht des Preises) ist mir schon länger klar, aber dass der hochgelobte MK-13 es nicht schafft ne 480 zu kühlen, ein Arctic (welcher trotz mitgelieferter Lüfter deutlich günstiger ist) dagegen schon überrascht mich jetzt doch...



Den MK-13 gibts doch schon ewig lange, da gabs noch garkeinen Fermi


----------



## steamrick (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Schöner Test.

Was ich mir noch gewünscht hätte:
Das die Kühler, wo es Sinn macht, auch mit den BeQuiet Silent Wings 140mm getestet werden


----------



## Jami (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Mhh, also ich hoffe der Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus wird nicht zu teuer, ich will mir den auf meine GTX470 draufmachen. Die Zerstört nämlich grade meine Silentvorstellungen


----------



## xTc (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Yeah, das Thermalright-Monster ist einfach eine Wucht.


----------



## Hademe (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Einfach nen Wasserkühler drauf und schluß is mit den Sorgen. Hab seit 2 Wochen ne WaKü verbaut und muss sagen das es die beste Anschaffung seit langem ist.
Aber is schon krass das der MK13 schlechter als der Referenz Kühler ist.


----------



## Razor2408 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Und wieviel hat die Wakü gekostet? Schon schlimm wie stromhungrig und laut die Fermi-Dinger sind.


----------



## orange619 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



xTc schrieb:


> Yeah, das Thermalright-Monster ist einfach eine Wucht.


Monster, der richtige Ausdruck, das Teil is einfach sowas von unpraktisch. Warum haben die nich einfach den T-rad für die GF100 Riege angepasst?


----------



## macskull (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Schöner Test, mich schreckt aber der Garantieverlust ab.
Weiß jemand, wie sich der Zalman im direkten Vergleich schlägt...wäre schön wenn man die Werte quasi noch daneben stellen würde. Liebäugel nämlich mit einer AMP!
Mfg


----------



## dj*viper (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

wirds den accelero auch für die gtx 470 geben?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Klaro.


----------



## dj*viper (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

echt? dann isses gekauft, aber wann?


----------



## Hugo78 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



macskull schrieb:


> Schöner Test, mich schreckt aber der Garantieverlust ab.
> Weiß jemand, wie sich der Zalman im direkten Vergleich schlägt...wäre schön wenn man die Werte quasi noch daneben stellen würde. Liebäugel nämlich mit einer AMP!
> Mfg



EVGA und afaik Zotac räumen ihren Kunden ein, dass sie den Kühler wechseln dürfen.
D.h. wenn du dabei deine Karte nicht mit Vorsatz zerstörst. 
Also man sollte schon wissen was man da tut...

Ich hatte bisher noch nie ein Problem einen AC kühler zuverbauen.
Man sollte sich aber ruhig 2-3 Stunden Zeit nehmen dafür und Sorgfalt walten lassen.


----------



## Oxid (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



macskull schrieb:


> Schöner Test, mich schreckt aber der Garantieverlust ab.
> Weiß jemand, wie sich der Zalman im direkten Vergleich schlägt...wäre schön wenn man die Werte quasi noch daneben stellen würde. Liebäugel nämlich mit einer AMP!
> Mfg



Wenn du die Kohle hast und dir der Hohe Verbrauch nichts ausmacht, kannst du bei der AMP ohne Bedenken zuschlagen, denke ich. Das Ding soll laut diversen Tests wirklich in allen Lebenslagen leise sein.


----------



## macskull (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Räumen die einem auch zufällig ein, dass man die Graka übertakten darf, wenn man sie nicht mutwillig zerstört? Würde mich mal interessieren.
Und ich halte es beim Kühlerwechsel mit der Bibel...denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun. Zumindest bei mir^^
OC trau ich mir mehr zu.
Mfg


----------



## Genghis99 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Thermalright ist schon was Feines. Ich habe einen TRad2 GTX auf meiner GTX275, mit 2 92mm Scythe Kama (bis 2400 rpm) gepimpt. Meine Graka hat vom Sommer nix gemerkt. und ich nix von meiner Graka.


----------



## SaEfT (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

is aber ganz böse gemein wenn ihr dem MK13 nicht nen 2. Lüfter zur seite stellt der arbeitet mit 2x 120mm extrem gut und leise !


----------



## Pagz (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Wie viele Slots braucht der Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus?
Tja wies aussieht war es das mit der Alleinherrschaft des MK-13. Der Test zeigt wohl deutlich, dass es andere günstiger und bessere Kühler auf dem Markt gibt. Allerdings hättet ihr echt die AMP! mittesten sollen, da sie sich beim Preis wenn man mal zusammenrechnet nicht viel geben. Nur bei der/dem(?) Amp! ist der Kühler schon verbaut und man hat volle 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## facehugger (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Wieder einmal ein Klasse Kühler Arctic


----------



## bofri (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Sehr schöner Test, besonders auch da hier auf die Spannungswandler-Temperaturen eingegangen wurde.
Mich persönlich würde noch interessieren wie laut der AC Extreme bei 30% Lüftergeschwindigkeit ist, und ob die Thermalright HR-03 + VRM-G2 Kombi auch bei 5V oder 7V in Spielen noch ausreichend Leistung bringt?
Auch ein Vergleich zur Zotac AMP! wäre klasse.
Apropos
@PCGH_Marc
In dem Print-Test der Zotac GTX480AMP! gebt ihr 0,4Sone bei 30% an, was doppelt so laut wäre wie ein bequiet Silent Wings bei 7V. Außerdem soll die AMP! bei 44% lauter als der Referenzlüfter bei 44% sein. 
Ich selbst habe eine AMP! und eine im Referenzdesign vergleichen können und mir kommt die AMP! bei den genannten Prozentwerten deultich leiser vor als der Silent Wings bzw. der Referenzlüfter.
Könnte das an Qualitätsschwankungen des Lüfters liegen?


----------



## Pumpi (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



> Allerdings hättet ihr echt die AMP! mittesten sollen



Die AMP! ist laut Aussage von CB und HT4U Redakteur mit selektierten Chips unterwegs, von daher ein schlechter Vergleich um zu checken was der Zalmann F alleine kann.


----------



## Noodels87 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Wie soll das eigentlich mit dem Montageset laufen (Also das wo die Halteplatte und die VRM Kühler drin sind) die werden mir ja wohl kaum alle Vier Set´s mitverkaufen. (siehe hier ganz unten Arctic Cooling)???


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

*@ SaEfT*

Du kannst mit OC oder im Furmark auch zwei Deltas mit 14k U/min draufschnallen - die GTX 480 throttelt dennoch.


----------



## Rocksteak (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Arctic Cooling ist halt Qualität


----------



## steamrick (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ SaEfT*
> 
> Du kannst mit OC oder im Furmark auch zwei Deltas mit 14k U/min draufschnallen - die GTX 480 throttelt dennoch.



Das klingt irgendwie als hätte das jemand ausprobiert 

Damit liegt das Problem dann an der maximalen Wärmemenge, die die Heatpipes transportieren können?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Richtig, die Pipes kapitulieren offenbar ab einer gewissen TDP - das hat Prolimatech auch indirekt kommuniziert.


----------



## Castor_23 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ SaEfT*
> 
> Du kannst mit OC oder im Furmark auch zwei Deltas mit 14k U/min draufschnallen - die GTX 480 throttelt dennoch.



Und genau das meinte ich auch als ich den Test las. Gut dass es hier von einem Tester bestätigt wird. Ebenso wird  hier für mich das Argument entkräftet, dass der MK-13 vor den Thermis auf den  Markt geworfen wurde, da das Design vom Arctic mindestens genauso alt  ist und nur marginalste Änderungen erfuhr, eigentlich nur im Bereich der  Montagemöglichkeiten. Wenn der MK-13 wirklich so ein toller Kühler sei  wie manche behaupten, dann hätte er eigentlich noch genug Kapazitäten freihaben müssen um auch diese extrem hohe Abwärme wegzupacken. 
Das ist für mich wieder mal ein Beispiel, dass teuer  nicht zwangsläufig gut sein muss, bzw. der Spruch "Wer billig kauft,  kauft zweimal" Schwachsinn ist.

Bin grad mal wieder froh mein Geld in den richtigen Hersteller gepumpt zu haben (XFX 5870XT mit Arctic Xtreme 5870).
Top Test, top Arctic


----------



## X Broster (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Meine 5870 kühlt der MK-13 unter 50°C Cesius(500RPM) bei Last, ich kann  ein so schlechtes Abschneiden nicht wirklich erklären. 
Der G2 gefällt mir, tolle Entwicklung von Thermalright.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Ein Haufen Geld für die GTX480 und dann noch mal 90€ für einen neuen Kühler. Plus 25€ für denn Spannungswanderler Kühler plus Geld für die Lüfter.  Ne Leute das ist zu Teuer !!


----------



## VNSR (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Für mich kommen keine dieser Kühler in Frage - die sind einfach zu groß. 3 Slots zu belegen ist einfach inakzeptabel, egal wie die Kühlleistung ist. Da warte ich die Tests vom neuen Zalman ab.


----------



## Noodels87 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Der belegt meiner Meinung nach auch 3 Slots.

von der Zalman Seite aus dem FAQ des VF3000F



> Two PCI slots below the motherboard’s PCIe (or AGP) slot become unusable.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



VNSR schrieb:


> Für mich kommen keine dieser Kühler in Frage - die sind einfach zu groß. 3 Slots zu belegen ist einfach inakzeptabel, egal wie die Kühlleistung ist. Da warte ich die Tests vom neuen Zalman ab.





Noodels87 schrieb:


> Der belegt meiner Meinung nach auch 3 Slots.



Der neue Zalman (VF3000F) sitzt ja schon auf den AMPs von Zotac. Ist ein Triple-Slot-Design: 5,8 Zentimeter Höhe, wenn ich mich recht erinnere; nagelt mich bis morgen, wo ich nachsehen kann, nicht darauf fest.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## JoeTheShoW (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Hm also ich hätte gerne noch eine Information wie viel die 44% des AC sind U/min steht nirgends und auch nicht in welchen Bereichen die Lüfter drehen.

Und ebenfalls wüsste ich gerne wie die Messungen aussehen, wenn man den MK-13 mit 2 Lüftern ausstattet, da dies wohl für die meisten Leute zutrifft, die damit eine GTX 4X0 kühlen. 

Alternativ würde mich auch mal interessieren wie der AC mit einem BQ Silent Wings kühlen würde. 

Der Thermalright kühlt sehr gut, nur das er in den Tower Kühler reinragt ist nicht praktisch, vielleicht machen sie ja noch eine Version mit Kühler "normal" nach unten, mal schauen.


----------



## VNSR (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Der neue Zalman (VF3000F) sitzt ja schon auf den AMPs von Zotac. Ist ein Triple-Slot-Design: 5,8 Zentimeter Höhe, wenn ich mich recht erinnere; nagelt mich bis morgen, wo ich nachsehen kann, nicht darauf fest.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Tatsache! Da hat die schlanke Form doch etwas getäuscht . Toll, dann werd ich wohl lange Zeit mit dem Referenzlüfter auskommen müssen, denn auf mein X-FI Soundkarte will ich nämlich nicht verzichten.


----------



## blastmasterdee (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Ist das normal, dass nach jedem zweiten bild beim durchklicken werbung kommt?
das ist ja GRAUENHAFT!!!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Nach jedem 2ten? Nein.


----------



## Hugo78 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ein Haufen Geld für die GTX480 und dann noch mal 90€ für einen neuen Kühler. Plus 25€ für denn Spannungswanderler Kühler plus Geld für die Lüfter.  Ne Leute das ist zu Teuer !!



Die GTX 480 gibts ab 399€, dazu dann nochmal 40-50€ für ein Arctic Cooling Kühler, der das Beast auf maximal 0,6 Sone hält, ist schon ok.

Und auch wenn man sich "nur" ne GTX 470, die es ab 240€ gibt, gönnt, ist der Preis für den extra AC kühler immernoch ok.

Die 470 bekommt man mit dem Kühler auf jeden Fall auf 480 Niveau.


----------



## Pumpi (7. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



> Alternativ würde mich auch mal interessieren wie der AC mit einem BQ Silent Wings kühlen würde



Alternativ würde mich mal interessieren wie der AC bzw der Zalmann mit zwei 140er Noiseblocker Lüftern @ 1200 - 1700 U/min abgeht ? Natürlich Tests @ max Spannung, Standard kann der AC ja gut genug.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Wir können nicht jede Lüfter-Kombi testen, sorry.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Ich hab bei der Überschrift dieses Artikels doch glatt "Thermi" gelesen, aber beim zweiten Lesen war dann Fermi da gestanden...

@ X Broster
Ich setze mal die relevanten Posts dieses Threads in chronologischer Reihenfolge (mit Uhrzeit), folgerichtig ist deiner am Ende.

13:43 


SaEfT schrieb:


> is aber ganz böse gemein wenn ihr dem MK13 nicht nen 2. Lüfter zur seite stellt der arbeitet mit 2x 120mm extrem gut und leise !



15:57


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ SaEfT*
> 
> Du kannst mit OC oder im Furmark auch zwei Deltas mit 14k U/min draufschnallen - die GTX 480 throttelt dennoch.



16:26


steamrick schrieb:


> Das klingt irgendwie als hätte das jemand ausprobiert
> 
> Damit liegt das Problem dann an der maximalen Wärmemenge, die die Heatpipes transportieren können?



16:39


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Richtig, die Pipes kapitulieren offenbar ab einer gewissen TDP - das hat Prolimatech auch indirekt kommuniziert.



18:30


X Broster schrieb:


> Meine 5870 kühlt der MK-13 unter 50°C Cesius(500RPM) bei Last, ich kann  ein so schlechtes Abschneiden nicht wirklich erklären.
> Der G2 gefällt mir, tolle Entwicklung von Thermalright.



Damit dürfte die Frage doch längst beantwortet sein und ich hätte mich tierisch geärgert, wenn ein solcher "Designfehler" mich derart viel Geld gekostet hätte.

Im Thread meinte doch außerdem glatt einer, dass der Spruch "wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal" Schwachsinn wäre. Bei Netzteilen z.B. isser richtig, und nur weil ein Kühler für soviel Geld beim Thermi kapituliert, muss man nicht dem Spruch die Schuld geben.


----------



## fighter0190 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Kann man die Lüfter des Accelero Xtreme auch wechseln? 

Die weißen Teile passen einfach nicht in mein Design.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Wechseln im eigentlichen Sinne nicht - nein. Höchstens Kabelbinder


----------



## Hademe (8. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Und wieviel hat die Wakü gekostet? Schon schlimm wie stromhungrig und laut die Fermi-Dinger sind.



Also die Wakü hab ich für etwa 200€ bekommen. Davon hat der Kühler für die GTX470 schon 82€ gekostet. Billig isses natürlich nicht, aber sehr, sehr leise und kühl.

Aber sein wir mal ehrlich, die GTX480 braucht schon mehr Strom als die ATI´s, aber ist der Stromverbrauch nicht bei beiden Herstellern noch relativ hoch?! Bei 300Watt Verbrauch reißen die 70 Watt weniger die Ati braucht aber auch nicht mehr viel raus. Ist doch beides ein hoher Energieverbrauch. Das is meine Meinung.


----------



## Pumpi (8. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



> Aber sein wir mal ehrlich, die GTX480 braucht schon mehr Strom als die ATI´s



Gewiss, aber auch :

Weil die Karten nicht mit adäquater Külung rausgekommen sind. Im Fließtext steht's ja, 30-40 Watt weniger Verbrauch bei guter Kühlung. Dann haben wir eine TDP von 188 (5870) zu 215 (480).

Jetzt hätte NV nur noch per Treiber und AGB Furmark verbieten müssen, dann hätte sich gar keiner aufgeregt !

Währ dann halt ne 3-Slot Kühlung, was solls, es wäre das deutlich kleinere Übel. SLI'er sollten bei 470/480 eh nur mit Wakü anfangen.

Bausätze für zusatz Casebelüftung hätten natürlich Hochkonjunktur, aber auch das währe verschmerzbar.

ATI hätte seine Karten natürlich nicht mit einer aufwändigeren Kühlung versehen können, denn sie wollen's ja lieber billig  . Außerdem hätte es bei den eh schön kühlen 58xx wohl auch nicht viel gebracht.

NV hat seine extreme Machart einfach nicht konsequent genug umgesetzt.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (8. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

so leise die dinger auch sein mögen, aber ich pack mir keinen kühler auf ne graka der das ganze system heizt, die abwärme der graka muss aus dem case raus, und das is leider nur bei den ref kühlern so


----------



## bofri (8. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Also ich hatte die Zotac GTX480 AMP! als auch das Referenzdesign im Rechner und keine Unterschiede bei den Temperaturen anderer Komponenten im System. 
Allerdings ist die CPU-Temp mit einer GTX260 knapp 10°C niedriger, was aber mehr an meinem Belüftungskonzept liegt. 
Aber ob DHE oder offen ist nach meiner Erfahrung völlig egal.


----------



## Hugo78 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



fighter0190 schrieb:


> Kann man die Lüfter des Accelero Xtreme auch wechseln?
> 
> Die weißen Teile passen einfach nicht in mein Design.





PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wechseln im eigentlichen Sinne nicht - nein. Höchstens Kabelbinder



Kabelbinder hatte ich anfangs auch, war auch ok, sogar noch 2-3 Grad besser als mein Kama Stay Gestell + 2*120mm Lüfter jetzt.
Aber das Kama Stay schaut halt besser aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fighter0190 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



			
				PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Wechseln im eigentlichen Sinne nicht - nein. Höchstens Kabelbinder



Kabelbinder reichen....hauptsache andere Lüfter.

@Hugo78: Ist das der Accelero Xtreme? Wenn ja schauts aus, als hättest du den kompletten schwarzen "Rahmen" inkl Lüfter abmontieren können....?!

Ach und wieviele Slots belegen GraKa + Accelero Xtreme + Lüfter? 3 oder 4 Slots?


----------



## Hugo78 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



fighter0190 schrieb:


> Kabelbinder reichen....hauptsache andere Lüfter.
> 
> @Hugo78: Ist das der Accelero Xtreme? Wenn ja schauts aus, als hättest du den kompletten schwarzen "Rahmen" inkl Lüfter abmontieren können....?!
> 
> Ach und wieviele Slots belegen GraKa + Accelero Xtreme + Lüfter? 3 oder 4 Slots?



Ist ein Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro, und jo kannste abmontieren die Lüfter.

Mein Teil nimmt jetzt 3 Slots, d.h. man braucht noch einen 4. damit er Luft zieht. 
Aber du kannst dir auch die Sycthe Slipstream Slim Lüfter holen, hatte ich anfangs auch, mit Kabelbindern befestigt und die belegen dann halt nur 2,5 Slots.
Damit waren die Temps wie gesagt so gar noch 2-3 °C niedriger, bei gleicher "Unhörbarkeit".


----------



## fighter0190 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



			
				Hugo78 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro, und jo kannste abmontieren die Lüfter.
> 
> Mein Teil nimmt jetzt 3 Slots, d.h. man braucht noch einen 4. damit er Luft zieht.
> Aber du kannst dir auch die Sycthe Slipstream Slim Lüfter holen, hatte ich anfangs auch, mit Kabelbindern befestigt und die belegen dann halt nur 2,5 Slots.
> Damit waren die Temps wie gesagt so gar noch 2-3 °C niedriger, bei gleicher "Unhörbarkeit".



Ich danke dir  Dann kann die GTX480 ja bestellt werden 

*Edit:* In welchem Shop ist der Accelero denn verfügbar?


----------



## Hugo78 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



fighter0190 schrieb:


> *Edit:* In welchem Shop ist der Accelero denn verfügbar?



Aktuell noch in keinem.
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber du kannst ja AC mal ne Mail schicken, von wegen wann der Plus erhältich sein wird.
Arctic Cooling


----------



## Noodels87 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Hat den wirklich keiner ne Ahnung wie das eigentlich mit dem Montageset laufen soll, (Also das wo die  Halteplatte und die VRM Kühler drin sind) die werden mir ja wohl kaum  alle Vier Set´s mitverkaufen. (siehe hier ganz unten Arctic Cooling)???


----------



## fighter0190 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Öhm, ich denke mal, du musst dann das Set mitbestellen, welches du brauchst.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> so leise die dinger auch sein mögen, aber ich pack mir keinen kühler auf ne graka der das ganze system heizt, die abwärme der graka muss aus dem case raus, und das is leider nur bei den ref kühlern so




Eben nicht, meine GTX 470+MK13+2xbeQuiet 120mm wird mit 750 MHz @ 0.925V maximal 60°C GPU & 40°C PCB kaum warm, 
da hast du beim Originalkühler mehr Wärme im Gehäuse weil die ganze Karte sich viel mehr aufheizt. Die PCB Temp lag vorher zwischen 55°-62°C & GPU bei 84°C. Wer den Platz hat und für etwas Luft im Gehäuse sorgen kann ist immer besser beraten als mit Stock-Kühler. Hab ein Antec P182 mit recht wenig Frischluft aber es klappt wunderbar.


----------



## tn2000 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Eben im Netz gefunden

Accelero XTREME Plus für GeForce GTX 480

Mal gespannt, ob der wirklich Ende September erscheint. Mir wurde durch die 470 das Silent dasein geraubt


----------



## Pagz (18. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Eben nicht, meine GTX 470+MK13+2xbeQuiet 120mm wird mit 750 MHz @ 0.925V maximal 60°C GPU & 40°C PCB kaum warm,
> da hast du beim Originalkühler mehr Wärme im Gehäuse weil die ganze Karte sich viel mehr aufheizt. Die PCB Temp lag vorher zwischen 55°-62°C & GPU bei 84°C. Wer den Platz hat und für etwas Luft im Gehäuse sorgen kann ist immer besser beraten als mit Stock-Kühler. Hab ein Antec P182 mit recht wenig Frischluft aber es klappt wunderbar.


Warum versteht das Jeder Falsch??
Der Chip produziert immer gleich viel Abwärme, egal welcher Lüfter drauf ist. Der einzige Unterschied von einem guten zu einem schlechten Lüfter ist, dass der gute Lüfter diese Abwärme besser/schneller vom Chip abführen kann!
Wenn man einen Stock Kühler(gtx 480) und einen sagen wir mk-13 mit 2 120mm Lüftern in einen 20C° warmen Raum blasen lassen würden, wäre die Raumtemperatur nach sagen wir 30min ziemlich identisch!
Hoffe ich habe das verständlich erklärt
Mfg, Robin123


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Bitte beachten: Je kälter der GF100, desto geringer die Leistungsaufnahme der Karte und ergo wiederum geringere Temperaturentwicklung.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bitte beachten: Je kälter der GF100, desto geringer die Leistungsaufnahme der Karte und ergo wiederum geringere Temperaturentwicklung.



Amen 

Physik leicht und bekömmlich:

Desto heisser --> desto höher der Widerstand --> desto höherer Energieverbrauch


----------



## Big D (21. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

KLeine Frage: die hier getesteten Kühler, oder generell die GTX Kühler, passen die auch alle auf eine GTX 460? oder wird es da auch wieder andere für geben? 

Oder könnte ich meinen Accellero S1 auch auf die GTX 460 raufschrauben?

Meine GTC 460 is heute angekommen, aber ich hab sie noch nicht getestet und weiß nicht wie gut der installierte Kühler ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Die passen nicht auf eine GTX 460.


----------



## Airbag (21. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Je danach was du für eine 460hast, würde es gehen bzw, noch was vom Kühler übrigbleiben, wenn man rumschnibbelt. 
Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] nVidia GeForce GTX 460 + FAQ & OC Benches - Bei Fragen erste Seite lesen! (Part 1)


----------



## Big D (22. September 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

@Airbag & PCGH_Marc
Danke, oha, aber sehr rabiate Lösung xD
hab die Karte getestet (is übrigens eine EVGA GTX 460 SC) und der Kühler is einfach der hammer, is selbst unter Last (zB Crysis) nich zuhören (bei mir) und selbst unter FurMark sehr leise


----------



## tripod (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

da ich gerade gesehn habe dass der zalman vf3000f schon in zwei shops als lieferbar in 48h gekennzeichnet wurde...

testet ihr den noch? 

ich wär euch sehr dankbar, da ich vorhabe ihn mir zuzulegen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

In der 12/2010. So wie wohl den Icy Vision, den Setsugen II und den Thermalright Shaman.


----------



## elohim (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> In der 12/2010. So wie wohl den Icy Vision, den Setsugen II und den Thermalright Shaman.



sehr schön, da bin ich mal gespannt. 
bringt arctic cooling nicht rechtzeitg einen gtx 460 kompatiblen kühler raus?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Der TT Pro wird wohl "fit" gemacht.


----------



## tripod (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> In der 12/2010. So wie wohl den Icy Vision, den Setsugen II und den Thermalright Shaman.



top! 

dann warte ich mal den test noch ab 

edit
konnte es nicht mehr abwarten und hab mir den kühler gestern bestellt und heute schon eingebaut 
wie erwartet hat zalman da wieder einen super kühler abgeliefert, kein rumgefummel mit einzelnen ramkühlern oder ähnlichem,
richtig stabile grundplatte zum verschrauben und den gpu-kühler samt lüfter einfach drauf schrauben und fertig 
und die kühlperformance... hammer! wobei die lautstärke eher nichts für silentfans sein dürfte wenn man auf 100% aufdreht 
(das einzige was ich an dieser stelle umbedingt erwähnen möchte... ich hasse die originale verschraubung... musste insgesamt 5 schrauben rausBOHREN,
da ich ansonsten die originale kühlplatte nicht abbekommen hätte...)


----------



## jupph (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

@PCGH

Habt ihr bei den Tests den VRAM mit Passivkühlern versehen oder "nackt" gelassen?
Da ich noch einen HR-03 habe, wollte ich meiner 480'er diesen plus dem VRM-G2 gönnen.
Nun wäre noch die Frage ob ich unbedingt Ram-Kühler brauche oder diese unnötig sind.
Bzw. ob der Ram ohne sie auf dauer leidet.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

VRAM oder VRMs? 

VRAM mit kleinen Kühlerchen, solange die aber Airflow abbekommen, kannst du die Dinger auch weglassen.


----------



## jupph (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Vielen Dank!
Ich meinte übrigens die VRAM's.
Für die VRM's soll es ja der Thermalright VRM-G2 werden.
Dann warte ich nur noch euren Test des "Shaman" ab.
Ansonsten darf mein HR-03GTX bald auf der 480'er platz nehmen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Der Shaman ist dem HR-03 GTX weit voraus. Und iirc passt eh nur der GT, nicht aber der GTX.


----------



## bofri (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

laut Thermalright passen Beide
News | Thermalright Ultimate CPU Cooling Solutions! USA


----------



## jupph (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der Shaman ist dem HR-03 GTX weit voraus.



Sowas wollte ich nur hören 
Danke.


----------



## MeisterjaeGER (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Accelero Xtreme Plus, habe das Gerät bekommen und festgestellt, daß ich um es auf meiner GTX 470 montieren zu können das VR003 Set benötige.Nun habe ich stundenlang das Netz durchstöbert, darunter auch die Herstellerseite, aber nirgendwo bekomme ich dieses verda..te Set zu kaufen!! Weiss hier jemand Rat?


----------



## Noodels87 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

@ MeisterjaeGER

Mein Rat abwarten und hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...rctic-accelero-xtreme-plus-4.html#post2336309 mal post 34 lesen dann biste schlauer


----------



## mcmarky (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Hab mal zwei Fragen ans PCGH-Team. Zwar ist euer Test schon etwas her, aber die neuen Fermi-Modelle machen ihn ja wieder aktuell. 

Wie misst ihr eigentlich die VRM-Temperatur bei der GTX480? Auf der PCB-Rückseite? Oder mit Messfühler direkt an VRM?

Außerdem habe ich mir das VR004-Kit für meine GTX570 besorgt. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass die VRM-Kühler keinen Kontakt zu den im Bild markierten Bauteilen herstellen, obwohl dies in der Arctic-Anleitung so dargestellt ist. Müsste eigentlich auch bei eurer GTX480 so sein, stimmts?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Per Messfühler auf der Rückseite. Bezüglich den markierten Wandlern, da muss ich nachschauen.


----------



## Brainstorm31 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Endlich habe ich mal einen Artikel darüber gefunden wo das Problem angesprochen wird. Wie bei mcmarky 2 Posts über mir habe ich auch dieses set verbaut und habe bemerkt das die markierten Flächen,wie in seinem Bild dargestellt, unmöglich kontakt mit den dafür vorgesehenden kühler haben können, weil der Kühlkörber dort eine Auswuchtung hat, anstatt weiter gerade zu verlaufen. Selbst wenn diese Auswuchtung nicht da wäre würde der Kühlkörper diverse Bauteile berühren und nicht auf die markierten Flächen treffen. Ist das so?? Soll das so sein?? Wäre schön diesbezüglich Gewissheit zu haben. Laufen tut das System Tadellos. Aber es beunruhigt schon ein wenig. Wäre über antworten sehr erfreut, die ein ähnliches Problem damit hatten oder haben!

EDIT: Habe übrigends die 480er


----------



## Infi1337 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*



Brainstorm31 schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich mal einen Artikel darüber gefunden wo das Problem angesprochen wird. Wie bei mcmarky 2 Posts über mir habe ich auch dieses set verbaut und habe bemerkt das die markierten Flächen,wie in seinem Bild dargestellt, unmöglich kontakt mit den dafür vorgesehenden kühler haben können, weil der Kühlkörber dort eine Auswuchtung hat, anstatt weiter gerade zu verlaufen. Selbst wenn diese Auswuchtung nicht da wäre würde der Kühlkörper diverse Bauteile berühren und nicht auf die markierten Flächen treffen. Ist das so?? Soll das so sein?? Wäre schön diesbezüglich Gewissheit zu haben. Laufen tut das System Tadellos. Aber es beunruhigt schon ein wenig. Wäre über antworten sehr erfreut, die ein ähnliches Problem damit hatten oder haben!
> 
> EDIT: Habe übrigends die 480er


 Schad das darauf nie geantwortet wurde. Hab genau das selbe Problem was mich etwas unruhig schlafen lässt. Der Shaman an sich ist en sehr guter Kühler, auch auf der 580. Bei Spielen kommt der selten über die 70°C Marke, im Idle sind je nach Raumtemperatur sogar unter 30°C machbar. Bei der Geräuschkulisse ne Wucht. 

Nur wie oben beschrieben und auf mcmarkys Bild zu sehn kann man mit den meisten Passiv Kühlern und auch denen von TR beigelegten, diese kleinen Teile nicht "bebauen". Ich denke durch das direkte aufblasen der Lüft und dadurch das die größeren Spawas danaben gut gekühlt werden gibt das auch auf Dauer keine Probleme, allerdings ist das nur meine Theorie. Würd mich freuen wenn dazu noch einer was schreiben könnte .

ps: Thermalright hab ich auch schon auf die Problematik hingewiesen. Der Kollege meinte schlicht das die selbst bei Kontakt mit der Frontplatte(was wohl nicht immer der Fall ist) immer weit heißer werden im Standard Design als mit dem Shaman. Daher wäre auch kein VRM Kühler speziell für die GTX580 geplant, weil er eigentlich "überflüssig" ist.


----------



## Ossiracer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Tach

Meint ihr ich kann die VRAM's meiner GTX460 (laufen auf 2000MHz) mit dem Accelero XTreme Plus auch ohne Kühlerchen betreiben?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Also mit dem Thermalright G2 werden diese kleinen Zusatz Bauteile gekühlt. Hab ich modifiziert so das der G2 samt Shaman auf meine GTX580 passt.


----------



## bofri (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

@Brainstorm31 und Infi1337
Die auf dem Bild markierten Wandler sind bei 480er etwas niedriger als die größeren Bauteile daneben, bei 580er und 570er sind beide Elemente gleich hoch. Also sollte das VR004 Kit von AC, welches diese Höhendifferenz berücksichtigt, auch auf die 480er passen, auf die 580er und 570er nur bedingt.
Zotac zum Beispiel sieht bei der GTX480 AMP! auch keine Kühlung für die kleinen Wandler vor, nur für die großen. Ob das jetzt heißt, dass es nicht notwendig ist weiß ich nicht.
Und die Aussage von Thermalright, dass bei der 580er kleine Steinchen für die Kühlung der Spawas besser sind als die Referenzkühlung kann ich nach meinen Messungen mit einem Sensor auf der Platinenrückseite nicht nachvollziehen. Selbst ein für die 580er modifizierter VRM-G2 ist im Passivbetrieb etwas schlechter als der Referenzkühler. Das deckt sich auch mit dem Ergebnis dieses Tests.
Auch bei der Verwendung der Grundplatte mit einem Nachrüstkühler liegen die Spawa Temps deutlich über dem Referenzdesign, wenn auch, zumindest in Spielen nicht kritisch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Also das der G2 schlechter ist als das Ref. Design ist völliger Quatsch. 
Nach Messungen sinken die VRM Temperatur von über 90 Grad auf ca. 70 Grad. Gemessen auf der Rückseite der Platine einer GTX 580.


----------



## bofri (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Meine Messungen ergaben, dass die Temps ohne Zusatzbelüftung durch einen Extrakühler auf dem G2 oder, dass dieser sich im Luftstrom des CPU-Kühlers befand, leicht höher sind als mit dem Referenzkühler. Weniger als 5° im PCGH VGA Tool. 
Im PCGH Test zur GTX480 die nunmal sehr ähnlich zur 580er ist liegt die Differenz sogar bei 22°C im Furmark (ohne 80mm Lüfter).
Deine Messungen mögen was anderes ergeben, aber Quatsch ist mein Ergebnis mit Sicherheit nicht. 
Vielleicht sind Deine Messergebisse Quatsch, vielleicht hast Du auch nur unter völlig andere Randbedingungen gehabt. Meine Ergebnisse zeigen zumindest die gleiche Tendenz wie der PCGH Test.


----------



## mcmarky (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Leider wurde bei den Messungen nicht berücksichtigt, dass der G2 im Auslieferzustand nicht korrekt auf den VRMs aufliegt. 


Wie ich hier schon beschrieben habe, muss eine überstehende Leiste wegbearbeitet werden, damit der Kühler optimal Kontakt zu den großen VRM-Bauteilen erhält. Auf Bild 24 des PCGH-Tests sieht man, dass auch hier die kleinen VRMs *NICHT* *höher oder tiefer* liegen als die größeren VRMs. Von daher ist die Kante am G2 nicht nachzuvollziehen. Dies beeinträchtigt den Wärmeübergang doch extrem.


Ich messe mit dem Scythe Infrarot-Thermometer. Durch die korrekte Anpassung des G2 ist die Temperatur auf der PCB-Rückseite bei den VRMs unter Volllast von 75...80°C auf ca. 60°C ohne aktive Belüftung gesunken. Mit dem nvidia-Originalkühler habe ich leider keine Messung vorgenommen.


----------



## bofri (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Der G2 ist auch ausschließlich für die GTX480 gedacht und diese hat nunmal unterschiedlich höhe Bauteile. Der Überstand ist also von Thermalright bewußt so gemacht. Für GTX570/580 muss er natürlich modifiziert werden, habe ich auch gemacht.


----------



## mcmarky (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Evtl. für die anfangs ausgelieferten GTX480. 

Beim PCGH-Test sieht man im Bild 24, dass die Bauteile kaum unterschiedlich hoch sind... daher wohl auch die relativ bescheidenen Testergebnisse beiim G2.


----------



## bofri (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Ich sehe auf Bild 24 nur ein Diagramm. Es gab nur nur eine Revision. Der Unterschied ist ja auch kleiner als 1mm, genau wie die Stufe beim G2. Das sieht man höchstens von der Seite. Ich hatte 2 GTX480 und beide hatten unterschiedlich hohe Bauteile, dies wurde erst bei der GTX580/570 geändert. Was meinst Du mit bescheidenen Testergebnissen, der G2 erreicht doch super Werte.


----------



## mcmarky (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test*

Die Leiste am G2 war bei mir auf jeden Fall ausgeprägter als nur 1mm. Auf dem Bild 21 sieht man, dass dort kaum ein Unterschied zwischen den großen und kleinen VRMs vorhanden ist.

Der G2 erreicht bessere Temperaturen als hier getestet wurde. Vgl. Crysis ohne Lüfter 69°C PCGH zu meiner Messung 60°C (ohne Anpassung des G2 waren es 75°C).

Der G2 ist ja eh Geschichte, wie der Shaman auch...


----------

